# hissing sound around egr valve



## jpcode (Nov 28, 2004)

There is a hissing sound around the egr valve that I can not locate exactly.
It is constant whether the engine is hot or cold. I think that it is a sucking hiss more than a blowing hiss, but I am not sure. Is this normal? I am trying to solve an ideling problem.

Thanks in advance


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

i don't think thats normal. sounds like you got a vacume leak in one of your hoses. check all your vacume hoses and patch as neccessary.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

mzanubis, does any CEd code come up?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

any ECU codes for EGR vales? i don't think so...


----------

